# Stumbled across this video today...



## J. Dean (Jun 23, 2012)

Discussing the Antioch/Alexandrian texts and the omission of I John 5:7 regarding KJVO vs Other translation advocates: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNWe4oTyql8&feature=g-vrec


----------

